

Programming Interview Questions Stack Exchange Proposal - snihalani
http://area51.stackexchange.com/proposals/40660/interview-questions?referrer=J2hC9jOc0ECP22a4B2Csxw2

======
mbellotti
While on one hand more practice questions is a really good thing for building
confidence among new programmers ... The point of a good interview question is
to figure out how you think, not what the internet consensus on a given
subject is.

------
Craigangus
Not sure about this, could end up being a long list of fizz buzz variants, but
would give a place to migrate interview questions away from main stack
overflow website

